# Tandem Freeride Invitational



## mtbjonny (Dec 15, 2005)

Some ridiculous race... YouTube video of the 'trailer' is on-line.


----------



## mtbjonny (Dec 15, 2005)

*Tandem Freeride Invitational - The movie - now on-line...*






Tandem Freeride Invitational Movie from nicalorber on Vimeo.


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

I like it!!!

:thumbsup: 

I don't know if I could talk my stoker into that (especially the One Mile DH) :eekster: 

We gotta organize a tandem event here in Colorado!!!


----------



## mtbjonny (Dec 15, 2005)

Nice-let me know if you end up doing that - would love to hear about it...


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

OMGawd! That was hilarious fun!

Where do I sign up?

-F


----------



## knobs (Oct 13, 2005)

Participant friends were talking about this for weeks after. Glad I finally got to see it. Is there going to be a TFI2?


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

awesome you guys....my stoker and I are busting a gut laughing,
where was this? and how many days a year do they let you guys out ut:
can we come play sometime :thumbsup: 

Cheers,
Billy and Christi 
teem School Bus


----------



## mtbjonny (Dec 15, 2005)

The event was put on in Pacifica Ca last Nov. - We'll put the word out if/when we do it again next November-ish. Glad to hear everybody likes the video & event!


----------



## B-radical (Oct 1, 2007)

*tandem invitational*

Would love to get involved in an event like thjis in CO. Want to go to CA for it this fall if it happens. So cool!


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

B-radical said:


> Would love to get involved in an event like thjis in CO. Want to go to CA for it this fall if it happens. So cool!


We are going to get a group of big bikes together this fall in Winter Park/Fraser area. I don't know that we'll end up with all of the stages like they had here...

We had a small group last fall (5 tandems one day and 4 the next). We just rode a buch of single track. No DH stuff, no track stands, no switch backs... Not to say that we could not implement some of that this year :eekster:

I'll be posting something here shortly with some more details. I am also open to any other Colorado mtb tandems who want to help organize. Still trying to land on a date (thinking maybe Sep 10, 11 & 12?).


----------



## vuduvgn (Jan 8, 2004)

mtbjonny said:


> The event was put on in Pacifica Ca last Nov. - We'll put the word out if/when we do it again next November-ish. Glad to hear everybody likes the video & event!


Looking forward to the word. Would love to attend if my wife can get a weekend away from grad school.


----------

